

Functional View and Controller Testing with RubyMotion - sant0sk1
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/26489000626/functional-view-and-controller-testing-with-rubymotion

======
orta
I've been using and writing KIF extension categories for the
[http://artsy.net](http://artsy.net) gallery iPad app now on and off for a few
months and have it to almost that kind of simplicity/readability.

To be honest though, I'd drop all my KIF tests and happily re-write in ruby
motion if I can have these tests ran on the project instead of writing longer
KIF steps. Does anyone know if this is possible? Taking an existing codebase
and running the ruby motion test frameworks?

~~~
lrz
This can be possible through the new static library creation support that also
landed in today's update:
[https://groups.google.com/d/topic/rubymotion/2P0WGJTpF10/dis...](https://groups.google.com/d/topic/rubymotion/2P0WGJTpF10/discussion)

Minor tweaks will probably be required.

~~~
orta
Very cool, I might give it a few days to see if someone writes an article so
I'm not totally on the bleeding edge, but otherwise I'll give it a look
myself. Thanks Laurant, I've been working with your code since my Brainjuice
days with Blogo glad to see ruby + osx continuing.

